# Aires?



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok I know that somewhere this question has been asked a million times but when I type in "What exactly is am aire?" into the search forums box I get a million hits and can't figure out how to trawl through all the forum posts to get an answer.

So, at the risk of getting a load of laptops, tablets and home PC's thrown at me.......What is an Aire????


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Try this link, it's part of this site
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

Paul


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Paul, have bookmarked the link.
(I am extremely bad at navigating through forums, much as I am bad at navigating through anything)

Jim.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

It usually is a piece of land or area that is set aside in French towns/villages/motorways for the parking of M/H 

They may over various services ie water electricity or waste water disposal or absolutely nothing other than a parking spot for the night.

some are in very picturesque settings and some are in complete sh*t holes.

It is a big wide world out there go and explore if you don't feel comfortable in one move on.  

M


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Jimblob44,
If you like what you read about the aires then the book called 'All the Aires...(then what even country you are touring)' might be your next step. They are produced by www.VicariousBooks.co.uk and show a photograph of the aire itself, give a description of the area its set in together with cost (if any) and facilities. The map co-ordinates are accurate if you are using a SatNav and there is an address if you want to navigate by map.
We have used the French aires as the low (no) cost allow us to travel for long periods of time which we couldn't do if we had to pay site fees. They also suit the way we travel as we like to live off grid and keep our own council (anti social springs to mind :lol: :lol.
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm is a free internet site (in French but easy to navigate) which will give you all the loctions of aires but you will of course need internet access if you intend to use the site when touring.
Youtube also has some footage of aires if you want to get a bit of a flavour.
http://www.youtube.com/results search_query=campingcar+aires&sm=12

They are not for everyone and the advice given by delawaredandy is the golden rule...if you don't feel comfortable then move on.

Terry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jim, do NOT mix up a Camping Car Aire with a Motorway or main Route National Aire. These are just parking area's for any type of vehicle and are not recommended as safe overnight locations.
Most Camping Car Aire's are good places


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jim.

What I do when searching the forum is actually search in Google. So go to google and just type "what is an aire motorhomefacts" or what is a stellplatz motorhomefacts" etc

The forums own search facility takes a bit of getting used to. Its no good typing something in the box at the top of the screen you need to click on the magnifying glass to the left then there are a whole host of options but as I said. Google is easier!

Aires are superb by the way. They are called Stellplatz in Germany / Austria and Sostas in Italy.

If you can get your head around www.campingcar-infos.com which is French there are over 16000 across Europe listed in there and you can download them for your sat nav or laptop


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As has been commented on above, they are provided by the town/village as a facility. The local council are not REQUIRED to provide such things but many choose to do so as it may well bring customers into local shops etc. The cost of maintenance for them is born by the local commune and these costs vary depending on the facilities.

Many are completely foc, and some foc ones even have free EHU - a local one to here does precisely that BUT the electricity is only switched on when the street lighting is switched on - i.e. it is the same circuit which limits how long it can be used for.......

Others charge a fairly nominal sum - perhaps 2€ to 6€ which may include EHU or not - depending on whether it is there. Some charge a fee for 24 hours (often by means of a credit card controlled barrier) and then charge extra for the use of e.g. EHU or fresh water - which may be for a limited time or volume.

They are very common and books are rarely up to date as some open and some shut every year due to changing local decisions - they may be closed while they are upgraded, or just plain closed.... 

The general thing is that they are simply for stopping in - in some there are very clear signs indicating how long you may stay, and prohibiting the use of steady legs, awnings, tables and chairs etc. i.e. you are not allowed to camp, but simply to stay there. But this varies from place to place as does the number of places at each aire.

The same local one with the light controlled EHU only has 2 places (and is at the top of a VERY steep hill), whereas others may have room for 30 - 40 MH. Some are on the flat, others on slopes, some in the centre of towns and villages, others at the edge, some have other facilities nearby such as shops, others don't.

So if you want to visit a particular area some research will help - using books (there are many available in English and French - the French is easy to understand and does not require a degree in Modern Languages), there are many websites with comprehensive lists including the MHF database - accessed via the Reviews section of the very top line of every MHF page.

Many people use them and nothing else, others do not like what can be close proximity with other users.....

There are similar things in other European countries too - fewer in Spain, fewer in Portugal but quite a lot in Germany and some in Italy, so asking specific questions on here will usually bring you lots of really useful advice and information and often pictures, Carol, a former Mod on here and one of the original people who put MHF together has freely supplied a fantastic selection of pictures from their MANY visits to very many, if not most, parts of Europe;

http://www.carolweaver.co.uk/Travel

have a browse through some of those - you can search by Department etc. to localise your search and you can wile away many a happy hour looking at her stunning pictures which show the range of aires that you might encounter.....

Dave


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the comprehensive info peeps 

I have yet to spend a night in my MH, I have only had for a few weeks and am slowly getting it kitted out for next year,I don't fancy using it in winter in Scotland.
My knowledge of France is scant, I did have a very good holiday there when the kids were young but had to rely on my sons tenuous grasp of the language to get around.
I have been to Austria more recently and hugely enjoyed it there so perhaps a trip through France and into Austria will be on the cards so all info is greatfully recieved


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jimblob44 said:


> Thanks for all the comprehensive info peeps
> 
> I have yet to spend a night in my MH, I have only had for a few weeks and am slowly getting it kitted out for next year,I don't fancy using it in winter in Scotland.
> My knowledge of France is scant, I did have a very good holiday there when the kids were young but had to rely on my sons tenuous grasp of the language to get around.
> I have been to Austria more recently and hugely enjoyed it there so perhaps a trip through France and into Austria will be on the cards so all info is greatfully recieved


I never thought I would say this but France is Fantastic!!

If you want to dip your toes in France then you have to go to Normandy.....Ferry right into Caen, nice open spaces by the sea, hardly any traffic (compared to the UK) and loads of free aires to stay at.....again right by the sea.

The missus and I went in a Caravan once and because we got off the ferry late we slept by the beach (UTAH Beach) for the first night by a few motorhomes and thats what made us change to a Motorhome.

Obviously loads of places to go in Europe, but to dip your toes....You can't beat Normandy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jimblob44 said:


> Thanks for all the comprehensive info peeps
> 
> I have yet to spend a night in my MH, I have only had for a few weeks and am slowly getting it kitted out for next year,I don't fancy using it in winter in Scotland.
> My knowledge of France is scant, I did have a very good holiday there when the kids were young but had to rely on my sons tenuous grasp of the language to get around.
> I have been to Austria more recently and hugely enjoyed it there so perhaps a trip through France and into Austria will be on the cards so all info is greatfully recieved


You will find France is motorhome heaven. Its the most visited country I think for most members on here. You can't go wrong really.

We did Austria earlier this year and it was absolutely stunning. We loved it. There is some info on my blog but most of it is just nonsense. 2012 Germany and Austria

However if your van is over 3500KG and your going to use the motorways (hard not to) you will need to purchase a GO box and they are a pain in the rear by all accounts (well documented on here).

We are sub 3500KG so didnt need anything but we did find a distinct lack of motorhomes there. Aires do exist but are thinner on the ground but we wild camped a lot.

Why not use the van in Scotland in Winter? I think you will be suprised how cosey they are!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO France is more MH friendly than any other country - and diesel is much cheaper than in the UK (currently €1.28 per litre = £1.08 per litre) the last time I was in the UK diesel was about £1.42 per litre........

Normandy is a lovely place to visit, with lots of great aires and fantastic attractions to see - many people on here can give you loads of suggestions if you plan to go there....

Driving in France is easy as the traffic is so much less than the UK (in the evenings there are rarely other cars on the road  ) and the road surfaces are generally much better and have few potholes.....
You do not need to be a fluent French speaker, a few simple words will get you through without any problems (says he who failed 'O' Level French........  )

If you do like the thought of visiting France and intend to use Brittany Ferries from e.g. Portsmouth to Caen (or any of the other routes that they operate), then you are welcome (as is anyone) to use our Club Voyage number which gives you a 10% reduction on the ferry cost - Brittany Ferries is the most expensive of all the ferry routes IMO, so the reduction does help (as does choosing ferries when there is less demand....)

Club Voyage membership number (as given to all our gite guests, family, friends and anyone else!) = F85632 feel free to use it if you wish.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want to see what Aires look like have a glance at the videos I posted earlier this year - www.youtube.com/user/keithchesterfield

There are some good, some very good and only a few bad.

We used Aires for 28 nights at a total cost of €177 (about £150) - some were free and the most we paid for a one night stay was €12.50.

UK sites would have cost considerably more - so it's off to France again over the New Year and also next Summer.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

In October we travelled from Adge in the South of France to Calais with 12 stopovers [all aires], we paid a total €19, €12 at Amboise and €7 at Dieppe purely so we could stay in the big towns. We could easily have travelled the length and breadth of France on Free aires. We really appreciate the French for supplying these facilities.

:thumbright: :thumbright:

Martin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Weymouth is going to get its own "Aire" by April next year !!!

I am off to the first "project group" meeting this very evening to discuss, with the chap in charge of Council Parking. 

I have spoken with him and he is VERY keen to get it up and running, he has the Council's go ahead AND the funding in place. Watch this space !! 

He is ALSO in charge of parking for all of West Dorset (different Council area) and wants to do the same in the rest of West Dorset using the Weymouth one as an example !!

I WILL keep you posted. If you keep an eye on the relevant thread in "UK Touring"


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its also worthwhile mentioning that its not only france that has Aires although they are called dfferent things in different countries but Holand, belguim, Germany all have them. 
But when people say "Aire" they are usually referring to a motorhome parking place whichever country they are in.

some of them are in the most lovey places - you would never get it done in the UK but over there its completely different so you wont be dissapointed.

I have been going 6 years and have never stayed on a camp site and used only aires ih whatever country.

Phill


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

> I never thought I would say this but France is Fantastic!!
> 
> If you want to dip your toes in France then you have to go to Normandy.....Ferry right into Caen, nice open spaces by the sea, hardly any traffic (compared to the UK) and loads of free aires to stay at.....again right by the sea.
> 
> ...


thanks Bigcats, Normandy sounds good and won't mean a hair-raising trip through France (when I drove there before, in my car, I was almost run off the roads a few times by 90 year old citroen dyanne drivers lol)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jimblob44 said:


> > I never thought I would say this but France is Fantastic!!
> >
> > If you want to dip your toes in France then you have to go to Normandy.....Ferry right into Caen, nice open spaces by the sea, hardly any traffic (compared to the UK) and loads of free aires to stay at.....again right by the sea.
> >
> ...


Get the ferry that lands at 9 o clock in the evening, then you can take a nice chilled drive down to Utah beach (about hour a 20 mins) all FREE dual carriage way....or they will let you sleep in the port carpark...all free.

There's a museum on Utah beach with a Aire (again FREE to stay) thats about 200m just before it.....perfectly safe and 250m from the beach...which is always empty...plus a cafe there too.

or drive up Utah beach and stop at multiple locations right by the sea wall and get your head down, again perfectly safe and quiet and be prepared for a cracking sunrise.

Summer may be busy by French standards but nothing like the UK and really relaxing and fun....

Then you can start to work your way back towards Caen stopping at each beach landing etc (again plenty of free aires) finishing in Caen which is a small french town that has plenty to offer.

Plus you can sleep at the port depending what ferry you get back (again free).

Or you can head up the Cherbourg peninsula again stopping at the many coastal free locations.

No stress of driving in cities or commuter traffic and nice easy to spot Aires and supermarkets (especially for cheap fuel) to get food from...and billions of cafes to chill at.

Currently Normandy is my Fave place to go.....but I haven't done the south of France yet...or Spain...Or Portugal....

We're going next year for the 70th anniversary of the DDAY landings....cannot wait.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

France and French Aires are a revelation when you discover them. Aires just means Area, so as others have said, don't mix them up with Motorway Aires. Usually you will see a sign, often blue, with a picture of a Motorhome on it although some are only for emptying your waste on.
If you are able to reach the roads in Spain, they are even better in many cases than the French roads. There are also a growing number of Aires in Spain but if you check out "All the Aires Spain and Portugal" you will discover a few they do not recommend.
While still exploring the UK, you might like to check out BritStops. These are places throughout the UK where for the price of a meal or drink, you can stay free.
It's a wonderland owning a Motorhome, even if your spell checker does not recognise it. :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

bigcats has given you a very good overview of Normandy, just a word of caution if you go in August as it is extremely busy. 
I took my grandson to do the WW11 tour and found that a lot of the aires were full beyond capacity with vans parked in the service bays (a bit rude on an aire). I am quite happy to wild camp and found plenty of room in church carparks and beach side locations. Nice and quiet and off the beaten track.
I have pathetic French language skills and can easily get by with pointing or just shrugging my shoulders. The driving I find is much easier than travelling in the UK as the French are so use to having motorhomes chugging down their roads they seem a lot more tolerant. If you drive between midday and 2 pm you will pretty much have the roads to yourself as everyone is at lunch. 

Terry


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks all, seems like France will definitely get a visit from the Daughter of Darkness and myself.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jimblob44 said:


> Thanks all, seems like France will definitely get a visit from the Daughter of Darkness and myself.


Jim, Germany is equally as good, and if you intend going to Austria, it is on the way.
The Mossel, Rhine, Main and Bodensea, not forgetting just before Austria, you have Fussen.


----------

